# Goodbye Iraq



## toro

My son Matt has left the sandbox and is on his first leg back home from his first deployment. What an experience for him, being wounded within the first 60 days there, and having to take another persons life in the line of duty. He's got orders to report to Ft. Benning to start selection phase of Ranger School, so I don't know when he will get to come home for R&R.
Attached area some photos he has been able to send.
One is with the company interpreter, one from the 50 cal., and one of him scanning from a rooftop. He wanted me to tell all on here thanks for all the support, and that his company does check out 2coolfishing.com when they can.


----------



## RockportRobert

God bless him and all the others serving there and around the world. Nephew just returned from flying Harriers in Afghanistan. Remarkable young folks!


----------



## dragginfool

Tell your son Thank You!


----------



## bobbyoshay

Thank him again for his service! Glad he's getting to come home.


----------



## jonsan4b1

*Coming back stateside..*

Praise God he's coming home soon, and ALIVE. Thank him for us also...


----------



## Pasadena1944

Tell him Thanks for giving so much and ask him if he can bring me one of those 50 caliber shooter things........and a couple of belts of ammo...


----------



## Tucsonred

I know you are very proud of him!! Please telll him thanks!! My son was transfered from Benning this past Dec to Carson in Colorado Springs. Not sure why they sent him to Benning, he wasn't going to Ranger school.


----------



## essayons75

That's a real hero right there! You don't find those on TV shows, movie screens, or sports fields.


----------



## Hooked Up

Please give him a HUGE heartfelt "Thank You" on behalf of me and my family! God Bless America, Guy


----------



## boss11

Thank you and God Bless for your service... These men are the reason we enjoy our freedoms as Americans. Shake his hand for me. Thanks again!


:texasflag


----------



## RB II

boss11 said:


> Thank you and God Bless for your service... These men are the reason we enjoy our freedoms as Americans. Shake his hand for me. Thanks again!
> 
> :texasflag


I agree 100%. Tell him thanks from me.


----------



## tCassidy

Give him a big thanks from up in Colorado! Welcome home!!


----------



## Tucsonred

Yes, please tell him thanks!! Ft. Benning's not so bad, my son was there but has since been transfered to Ft. Carson, Co. Glad your son is alright and leaving the sandbox!!


----------



## V-Bottom

thanx soldier.........


----------



## txgirl1722

Please tell him thanks and God Bless!


----------



## PhoenixTexas

Tell him welcome home from another Vet. I'm new to the forum, and happy to see the support for the troops. Take care and God speed.


----------



## bear hide

Please tell him thanks for all of his sacrafices.


----------



## TheAnt

May God Bless!


----------



## Nwilkins

God Bless him and all our troops protecting our freedom


----------



## flounderchaser

Be sure and thank him for keeping all of us safe...and that we appreciate him


----------



## tbone2374

Thank him for his service!


----------

